# Reverse question: using an Australian Visa credit card in the US



## bgirl

Hello! I don't know where else to ask this, so, please bear with me.

I'm in the US, my fiance is in Adelaide. I'm organizing things for his trip here, booking hotels and buying stuff, and he gave me his Visa credit card information to help put it all together. But I'm running into trouble- I keep not being able to use his card because companies want the billing zip code, and his four digit one doesn't suit their notion of a proper American postcode. 

This has been so frustrating; we tried to open a joint bank account, thinking that would make the finances easier, but the bank representative informed us that he would have to make all deposits by wire transfer, along with the hefty fees. That didn't seem worthwhile! Right now we are doing everything through PayPal, which is a pain.

Any recommendations? At this point I'm worried that when he gets here, his card will randomly be rejected. I think I will advise him to PayPal me extra money to cover things, but we have big plans. 

In conclusion: GRRRR.


----------



## robboat

bgirl said:


> Hello! I don't know where else to ask this, so, please bear with me.
> 
> I'm in the US, my fiance is in Adelaide. I'm organizing things for his trip here, booking hotels and buying stuff, and he gave me his Visa credit card information to help put it all together. But I'm running into trouble- I keep not being able to use his card because companies want the billing zip code, and his four digit one doesn't suit their notion of a proper American postcode.
> 
> This has been so frustrating; we tried to open a joint bank account, thinking that would make the finances easier, but the bank representative informed us that he would have to make all deposits by wire transfer, along with the hefty fees. That didn't seem worthwhile! Right now we are doing everything through PayPal, which is a pain.
> 
> Any recommendations? At this point I'm worried that when he gets here, his card will randomly be rejected. I think I will advise him to PayPal me extra money to cover things, but we have big plans.
> 
> In conclusion: GRRRR.


The point of origin is wrong.....he should be using his card from Australia rather than you using his card in USA.
Have you tried using your zip code?
VISA - they have stronger fraud checks - so be careful.
Maybe you can ask your bank?

Can he send a prepaid card to you - like a debit card? 
Or a travel money card?

Paypal is actually good for some of this....just a bit more expensive.

Be careful - good luck


----------



## Mellie

I always used a prepaid Mastercard when I was booking things in the USA with Australian money. Most Aussie banks offer prepaid cards that can hold American currency, maybe that's the solution to your problem?


----------

